# usefulness of a powerhead



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i just want to know. i had a spilo and it loved the powerhead and i had a rhom that hated it. so do pygos like powerheads? im just wndering. should i invest money on it? pro and con using a pwerhead. thanks


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

depends on the fish, I would think the usefullness of it is more important, IE the moving water thing...

MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Most like it, some dont. My rhom doesnt like it, my reds can do with/without it. Water flow is an option, but sometimes help in giving your Ps excercise. Mines is on a timer so its not a countinious matter.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Mine will swim in it for fun I suppose for an hour or two at a time, the rest of the time they kind of hang out at the end of the current. It helps impove your filtration efficiency as well if you set it up right


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

My Reds seem to like it. Also like stated it makes sure you don't have dead spots in your tank.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

My p's seem to love the flow that is created by the powerheads in their tank.They are alot more active than before I put them in.Just don't create a cyclone!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my cariba love it ..there always jocking for position


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine don't give a flying **** about the powerhead I bought them







My reds actually fight over the place with the least current when it is running, so in a way they do get more active


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

My Caribas love it, highly recommend it!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i am running a setup with only 350gph turnover in a 125gal so i like the powerhead to stir up all debris so my filter has a better chance to scoop up the crap







later dude


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...and they are more active since i use it!


----------

